

Ask HN: Do we need a 'New' New Mogul? - amac

I used to love New Mogul content and more importantly, the folks in that community.<p>With nickb gone and the site now sadly functioning as a parking page, would it be worthwhile for me to re-surrect it? Would others interested in business, economics, finance, leadership join?
======
amac
I've thrown up a concept of the New Mogul type forum (based on Vanilla Forums)
I can setup. Check out:

[http://www.macgregorindustries.com](http://www.macgregorindustries.com)

If I could get the domain name, would this be something we can use?

------
amac
Cool. I'll investigate.

------
psawaya
Yes!

